# Debloated OEM ROM?



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

Is there just a debloated original ROM? it can be froyo or GB, i dont care. If it was for my phone i wouldnt care, but this is for my friends phone who works out of town for weeks at a time, and he is not tech savvy at all. So I want it to be stable as possible. I cant seem to find one.


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

Err...just flash GB or Froyo and freeze or uninstall the bloatware? That would be my best suggestion.


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah, i thought about doing that, but i am not real savvy with Motorola, i mostly do HTC and Samsung. So I dont know what would be safe to remove without jacking up framework. I can freeze it, but i would hate to freeze stuff and then my friend take off and whatever i froze screws things up. So I am not really in a spot where i can say "here, lets see how this works".

He had 2.2.1 (.340) stock on it, and I have him on Rubix 2.0 right now, but he needs Backup Assistant, so I have to put him back over to stock ROM tonight.

Going from froyo to GB seems to be a pain in the ass also. I am still foggy on that. And whatever "2nd init" is and whatever the other option is called.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

applesucks said:


> Is there just a debloated original ROM? it can be froyo or GB, i dont care. If it was for my phone i wouldnt care, but this is for my friends phone who works out of town for weeks at a time, and he is not tech savvy at all. So I want it to be stable as possible. I cant seem to find one.


http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-roms/7862-bloat-free-gingerbread-596-deodexed.html


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

moved to droid x section....dev area is for releases only. thx


----------



## applesucks (Aug 5, 2011)

willyjay said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-roms/7862-bloat-free-gingerbread-596-deodexed.html


thanks. i found this one.

two questions: what is with the 596 TBH zip? And what is the Mod3_corp zip about?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

596 TBH zip gets you the deodexed 596.....Doing the 2 part method only gets you the odexed 596.

Mod3_corp is if you need to connect to a corporate email...it's not included in the other Mod3 zip.


----------

